# Neuer Star Trek Kinofilm



## marion9394 (16. April 2009)

Huhu,

hab gerade den Trailer zum Star Trek Kinofilm gesehen, lohnt es sich den anzugucken oder ist der auch so vermurkst wie die neuen Bond-Filme?
Die alten Filme bis Treffen der Generationen fand ich richtig toll, die neuen und die ganzen Serien fand ich irgendwie dämlich... (nur das DeepSpaceNine Spiel war cool^^)

LG


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. April 2009)

Da der Film erst am 7ten (bzw. in manchen CinemaXX'n schon am 6ten um 20 Uhr) kann das so gut niemand sagen *gg*

Aber die Reviews sind auf jeden Fall bisher (zmd. die ich kenne) sehr positiv und ich bin enthusiastisch und optimistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (16. April 2009)

Premiere war noch nicht oder?

Bin kein Startrek Fan ..dazu bin ich zu jung ...interessant sah es schon aus und liefert bestimmt noch gut was an Hintergrund Wissen zu Spock und dem Captain da ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. April 2009)

Zu Jung dafür gibt es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin auch erst 21... (und seit ich 5 bin Fan)


----------



## marion9394 (16. April 2009)

bin auch noch nicht soo alt, aber die alten filme sind voll kultig und echt supper gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur wie gesagt die neuen sind so naja (gut, ist aber auch nur meine meinung...)
hoff halt das es nicht so wird wie beim bond, da passt ja gar nix im teil eins, M ist eigentlich ein Mann und lauter solche kleinigkeiten, und fürn teil 1 find ichs doof das die zeit nicht stimmt, und das der bond nu son handyfuzz is... ist ja voll der hau drauf geworden - da hättense auch den jason statham (schreibt man ihn so?) nehmen können ;D


----------



## Haxxler (16. April 2009)

Ich find die neuen Bond Filme eigentlich ziemlich geil. Es entwickelt sich halt alles weiter. Und das M früher ein Mann war stört mich überhaupt nicht, denn Judi Dench spielt ihre Rolle klasse.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich find die neuen Bond Filme eigentlich ziemlich geil. Es entwickelt sich halt alles weiter. Und das M früher ein Mann war stört mich überhaupt nicht, denn Judi Dench spielt ihre Rolle klasse.


Ich find die neuen Bondfilme seit Daniel Craig ehrlich gesagt ziemlich besch**** , keine Gadgets mehr,kaum noch irgendwie Agentenzeug ... nur noch blöde Action .. da waren die alten Filme vieeel besser
Ist aber wohl geschmackssache


----------



## Haxxler (16. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> keine Gadgets mehr,kaum noch irgendwie Agentenzeug


Ja, das stimmt leider. Schade das Q nicht mehr lebt.


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

Ich kann dich leider nicht beraten, aber die Kritiken sind ziemlich gut

Ich werd ihn mir auf jeden Fall anschauen


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. April 2009)

Übrigens ist gerade jetzt (bzw. in 10 Minuten oder so) die Deutschlandpremiere des Films in Berlin *gg*
Wir müssens uns noch knapp 20 Tage gedulden...


----------



## dalai (16. April 2009)

Auch wenn ich nicht so der richtige star-Trek fan bin sieht der Film sehr gut aus, lohnt sich sicher ihn mal anzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Haxxler schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt leider. Schade das Q nicht mehr lebt.



Der alte Q lebt zwar nicht mehr, er wurde aber doch von John Cleese ersetzt? Schade, die gadgets von Q sind machen für mich einen normalen Actionfilm zu einem richtigen Bondfilm. Casino Royale und 
 quantum of solace sind zwar gute Filme, jedoch keine richtigen Bondfilme mehr.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. April 2009)

Wichtige Nachricht: Der Film heißt nur Star Trek und nicht wie in diversen Nachrichtensendungen "Star Trek: Die Zukunft hat begonnen"... Die Zukunft hat begonnen ist NUR die Tagline des Films und nicht der untertitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht so der richtige star-Trek fan bin sieht der Film sehr gut aus, lohnt sich sicher ihn mal anzuschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So siehts aus... es fehlt einfach der Agentenkram, so ist es nur noch ein Actionfilm wie jeder andere =(
Dabei muss gesagt das Quantom of Solace( "Ein Quantom trost") noch weniger Bond war... hat sovieles gefehlt selbst der Satz der eigentlich sonst in jeden Bond Film mind. 1 mal vorkam wurde einfach rausgeworfen =/


----------



## LordofDemons (16. April 2009)

BOND trinkt in diesen FIlmen übrigens BEcks unt antwortet auf die Frage "Geschüttelt oder Gerührt" mit "mir doch egal"

das ist kein bond das ist eine beleidgung!


----------



## Thront (16. April 2009)

lohnt sich bestimmt. freue mich auch drauf.


----------



## marion9394 (17. April 2009)

> BOND trinkt in diesen FIlmen übrigens BEcks unt antwortet auf die Frage "Geschüttelt oder Gerührt" mit "mir doch egal"
> 
> das ist kein bond das ist eine beleidgung!




das ist ja übel! teil zwei hab ich gar nicht mehr gesehen, aber wenn ich das so hör - bleibts auch so


----------



## BaNi0 (18. April 2009)

Zum Thema Star Trek, hab bisher noch keinen der Filme und auch so gut wie nichts von den Serien gesehen, ist einfach an mir vorbeigegangen und hat mich nie so interessiert, aber der Trailer den ich eben im Kino gesehen hab, hat mir echt gut gefallen. 
Das lag mit Sicherheit auch am Sound und der großen Leinwand, und auch daran, dass Trailer meistens gut gemacht sind, aber mein Interesse ist auf jeden Fall geweckt. 

Mal sehen, vielleicht werde ich meine Star Trek 'Karriere' ja bald beginnen ;-)


----------



## Theroas (18. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> BOND trinkt in diesen FIlmen übrigens BEcks unt antwortet auf die Frage "Geschüttelt oder Gerührt" mit "mir doch egal"
> 
> das ist kein bond das ist eine beleidgung!



Herr Bond ist in diesen Filmen auch noch blutjung und unerfahren. Das einzig widersprüchliche ist vielleicht, daß die Filme
im "Jetzt" spielen, gleichzeitig aber die Anfangsjahre von 007 beleuchten sollen.

Bond, Star Trek und alle anderen alten Franchises können sich dem Zeitgeist nicht entziehen.
Sich immer wieder das gleiche "alte" Wünschen macht alles nur zur Retrokiste für Liebhaber.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

Theroas schrieb:


> Herr Bond ist in diesen Filmen auch noch blutjung und unerfahren. Das einzig widersprüchliche ist vielleicht, daß die Filme
> im "Jetzt" spielen, gleichzeitig aber die Anfangsjahre von 007 beleuchten sollen.


Jap Anfangsjahre... leider
Trotzdem fehlt der satz "Mein name ist Bond. James Bond" einfach total... die filme mit Craig sind einfach keine BondFilme mehr.


----------



## sTereoType (18. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap Anfangsjahre... leider
> Trotzdem fehlt der satz "Mein name ist Bond. James Bond" einfach total... die filme mit Craig sind einfach keine BondFilme mehr.


abwarten, mit einer kontinuierlichen geschichte wie bei den beiden neuen filmen zeigt vielleicht wie es dazu kam das bond so abgebrüht ist und läuft dann wieder zur gewohnter form auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. April 2009)

Jeder der sich gerne noch Informationen oder Trailer anschauen möchte:

http://www.startrekmovie.com/
und
http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/startrek/index.html

Auf Youtube sind auch verteilt die Fernsehspots (die bisher nur in den USA liefen) zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. April 2009)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das der Typ der den Harold in Harold und Kumar spielt auch mitmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das gibt schonmal Pluspunkte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2009)

Jepp John Cho spielt uns den Sulu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (19. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ist ja voll der hau drauf geworden - da hättense auch den jason statham (schreibt man ihn so?) nehmen können ;D


Jason Statham for Bond!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich liebe den Kerl, Actionlegende nach so wenig Filmen...und besser als Daniel Craig, die kleine Bondine ist er sowieso.


----------



## jeef (19. April 2009)

Bin ja eigentlich großer StarTrek-Fan aber ich weiss net,
ich will was neues und nicht dieses Beginningzeug

Der Film sieht Optisch schonmal super aus aber wegen dem Anfangszeug will ich ihn irgendwie net sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Star Trek: Enterprise (net Classic sondern das von 2001-2005)
is ja auch schon daran gefloppt weils einfach keiner sehen will.

Sollte der Trek auch net so Erfolgreich sein oder schlimmer noch wie Nemesis
wird es wohl keinen weiteren StarTrek-Film mehr geben was ich sehr schade finden würde.

Ohne William Shatner als Kirk wird das eh nichts der gute Mann is auch schon 78 
lieber noch nen Film mit ihm solange er noch unter uns weilt.  (könnt ja ruhig zwischen den "alten" Filmen spielen)


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2009)

Ich fand Star Trek bis und mit Deep Space 9 super, aber alles was danach kam war (meiner Meinung nach) gewaltiger Schrott. Ich finde dem neuen Zeug fehlt dieses "künstlich wirken", das bei den alten Serien noch gegeben war. Science Fiction darf schon cool aussehen aber muss nicht unbedingt ins Pefekte reingehn.
Naja...und zweiter Kritikpunkt ist, dass da der Bösewicht von Heroes mitspielt, den mag ich gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...und dann noch als Vulkanier o_O

Schlussendlich kommt kein Captain an Kirk oder Picard ran, denen fehlt einfach die Klasse. Ist wie mit den Bond-Filmen, da gabs auch zig Schauspieler, aber nur wenige hatten den Charme von Sean Connery.


----------



## Shintuargar (20. April 2009)

Ich kenne Star Trek (oder besser gesagt Raumschiff Enterprise) seit ich klein war. Also Anfang der 80iger habe ich es das erste Mal im ZDF gesehen. Hatte das Glück, das meine Eltern es auch schauten. Und mehr als drei bis vier Programme empfangen was bei uns irgendwie nicht drin (wobei wir einen DDR Sender bekamen, da kam immer so eine lustige Sendung names "Mach mit, machs nach, machs besser" oder so ähnlich, mit Moderatoren in oldschool Trainingsanzügen *g*). Da war Raumschiff Enterprise wohl mangels Alternative die erste Wahl.

Bis auf die neue Enterprise-Serie mit diesem Archer hab ich alles gesehen(TOS, TNG, DS9 und Voy sowie die 10 anderen kinofilme). Von daher werde ich mir garantiert den Kinofilm ansehen, auch wenn ich nach wie vor etwas skeptisch bin, ob der Film halbwegs ins Gesamtbild passt. Allerdings liest man wirklich nur positive Kritiken. Und der Trailer ist schon verdammt gut. Was mich am meisten verblüfft: Den Schauspielern nimmt man es wirklich ab, die junge Variante von Kirk & Co zu sein. Zumindest nach dem, was man im Trailer und auf Bildern sieht.

Ich bin gespannt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (21. April 2009)

Also ich bin auch schon seit ich klein war ein riesiger Star Trek Fan. Habe mir eig. alles gerne angesehen, außer die neue Enterprise Serie. Freue mich schon riesig auf den Film, bringt mal wieder ein bisschen frischen Wind ins etwas angestaubte Star Trek Genre. Den Film sollte man, ähnlich wie jetzt zb Casino Royale oder aber auch Batman, als Neustart sehen und sollte man nur bedingt mit dem alten vergleichen. Hoffentlich wird der Film kein Flop, sonst war das bestimmt das Letzte mal, dass wir davon etwas zu hören bekommen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (21. April 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch schon seit ich klein war ein riesiger Star Trek Fan. Habe mir eig. alles gerne angesehen, außer die neue Enterprise Serie. Freue mich schon riesig auf den Film, bringt mal wieder ein bisschen frischen Wind ins etwas angestaubte Star Trek Genre. Den Film sollte man, ähnlich wie jetzt zb Casino Royale oder aber auch Batman, als Neustart sehen und sollte man nur bedingt mit dem alten vergleichen. Hoffentlich wird der Film kein Flop, sonst war das bestimmt das Letzte mal, dass wir davon etwas zu hören bekommen.



hab den film schon gesehen...*hust internet ftw*
Ich bin zwar nen grosser fan..habe auch viele sachen gekauft...
Aber dieser film..mit den rotzlöfeln da kotzt an...

Schule in ST... das einzige gute daran ist Spukie..das orginal..
Alles mülltonne..wie das Dragonball the Movie..was die da alle für nen mist machen..

Uwe Boll mit besseren effekten.....
Kinder die nen schiff leiten...geht das auf die augen..dann sehen die noch wie Emos/bollos (süsse knuffige jungs nein danke) aus.

Versaut ohne ende ham se das..da hätte ich lieber die orginale gesehen..mir egal ob die alt sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der film wird floppen bei den "richtigen" fans..da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## marion9394 (21. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Der film wird floppen bei den "richtigen" fans..da bin ich mir sicher.



oje 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gibt es denn keine neuen guten fortsetzungen mehr?? ich meine der starwars clone wars war ja schon so oberschlecht!!
bond hat eh verkackt...

ich fand nur irgendwie die batman filme geil, (wobei ich von den alten auch kein fan war - geschweige denn die filme überhaupt gut fand...)


----------



## LordofDemons (21. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> oje
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das Problem bei Fortsetzungen ist das IMMER irgend ein OBERFAN den schlechtmacht (Roman ich mein jetzt nicht dich ich meins allgemein) entweder siehst dus dann als einfach als Meinungsäußerung, siehst dir den film  einfach trotzdem an und machst dir deine eigene Meinung oder du wirst ewig jammern das es keine guten Filme mehr gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Fortschritt und Veränderung sind immer schlecht!!!!! wuhhahahahaha


----------



## marion9394 (21. April 2009)

na angucken werde ich ihn mir bestimmt - allein deswalb weils in meinem toten kaff sonst nix zu tun gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(wobei fable 2 grad recht fesselnd is.... das nur so am rande^^)

ich sehs aber wie roman auch ein bissl kritisch wenn die hauptdarsteller solche schönlinge sind - wo war da kirk bitte schön? wir wird sein wampe-einziehen fehlen *schnief*


----------



## Katafalk (21. April 2009)

Als Trekkie werde ich mir den Film bestimmt auch ansehen, aber ich erwarte davon ehrlich gesagt nicht allzuviel. Einen Film zu machen der heutzutage die Kassen füllt ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht mit der Star Trek Ideologie (wenn man es denn so nennen will) vereinbar. Mir passt einfach nicht wie heute immer alles auf Action und SFX aufbaut, die Storys dahinter sind grösstenteils lächerlich und uninteressant. Aber naja, die Filmindustrie muss sich halt daran richten was die Leute heutzutage sehen wollen..


----------



## Hubautz (21. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> wo war da kirk bitte schön?



Naja in den alten Folgen war Kirk schon ein ganz gut aussehender Kerl. 

Star Trek ist grundsätzlich genial, die Filme haben aber nach „First Contact“ (welcher meiner Meinung  nach neben „The Voyage Home“ der beste ist), stark abgebaut.
Bei den Serien hat mir schon „Voyager“ nicht mehr gefallen, von der neuesten „Enterprise“ Serie ganz zu schweigen.
Anschauen werde ich mir den Film auf jeden Fall, aber allzu viel erwarte ich nicht davon.
Star Trek lebt unter anderem davon, dass der Zuschauer die Hauptpersonen „kennt“ und ihre kleinen Eigenarten und eventuellen Beziehungen zueinander im Film ausgearbeitet werden. Das wird mit komplett neuen Darstellern sicher schwierig. Zudem sind eben Action und tolle Effekte und Explosionen nicht alles – das taugt eventuell für Star Wars aber nicht für Star Trek.


----------



## shadow24 (21. April 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Ich kenne Star Trek (oder besser gesagt Raumschiff Enterprise) seit ich klein war. Also Anfang der 80iger habe ich es das erste Mal im ZDF gesehen. Hatte das Glück, das meine Eltern es auch schauten. Und mehr als drei bis vier Programme empfangen was bei uns irgendwie nicht drin (wobei wir einen DDR Sender bekamen, da kam immer so eine lustige Sendung names "Mach mit, machs nach, machs besser" oder so ähnlich, mit Moderatoren in oldschool Trainingsanzügen *g*). Da war Raumschiff Enterprise wohl mangels Alternative die erste Wahl.
> 
> Bis auf die neue Enterprise-Serie mit diesem Archer hab ich alles gesehen(TOS, TNG, DS9 und Voy sowie die 10 anderen kinofilme). Von daher werde ich mir garantiert den Kinofilm ansehen, auch wenn ich nach wie vor etwas skeptisch bin, ob der Film halbwegs ins Gesamtbild passt. Allerdings liest man wirklich nur positive Kritiken. Und der Trailer ist schon verdammt gut. Was mich am meisten verblüfft: Den Schauspielern nimmt man es wirklich ab, die junge Variante von Kirk & Co zu sein. Zumindest nach dem, was man im Trailer und auf Bildern sieht.
> 
> ...


ich hab Raumschiff Enterprise schon Anfang der 70er im TV gesehen.war aber ne gefährliche Uhrzeit:zeitgleich lief Sportschau auf dem Ersten...
jo,das gute alte DDR Fernsehen))ich sag nur "Ein Kessel Buntes" und der "Schwarze Kanal"....aber die haben immer wieder Winnetou gezeigt.oftmals die tschechische Variante,aber für ein Kleinkind war das schon damals toll,zumal man ja nicht die Privaten von heute hatte...

den Trailer fand ich auch sehr sehenswert.hab bisher alle Kinofilme gesehen und werd mir auch den antun....Serien hab ich eigentlich nur Raumschiff Enterprise gesehen.als Picard einstieg hab ich abgedreht.alles andere danach war auch nur Schrott...
witzig find ich die Idee schon die alten Helden in jung zu sehen.da prägen sich wohl schon die Dinge die später die Charaktere auszeichneten...


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Der film wird floppen bei den "richtigen" fans..da bin ich mir sicher.



Mit diesen Aussagen wäre ich SEHR vorsichtig...
Wobei es mich nicht wundert das gerade du wieder 1A Insider bist, die Diskussion um deine Glaubwürdigkeit hatten wir glaube ich schonmal... oder wie war das mit dem angeblichen Freund bei Cryptic der die eine Betaversion von STO zuschob wobei sie nichtmal in der Alphatestphase waren?
Ich würde erstmal lieber keinen Cent auf diese Aussagen geben, wahrscheinlich sind sie nämlich nur Luftschlösser eines Wichtigtuers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unvoreingenommen selbst den Film ansehen und dann schauen wie's weiterläuft...
Abgesehen davon ist das einzige "Kind" in dem Film, erstmal die in der Vorgeschichte und Anton Yelchin als Chekov ('89er Baujahr) ich würde mich hüten Leute um die 30 als Kinder zu bezeichnen...


----------



## Niranda (21. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Zu Jung dafür gibt es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist ein Scherz, das ist ein ganz schlechter Scherz...!
Du bist schon lange kein Fan mehr - du bist einfach nurnoch krank!!!1!  xDD

Die ganzen Filme, Serien usw. fand ich sehr gut. Voyager am besten (vllt weil dort weibliche Führung herrschte?^^).

Aber wie es immer ist - es wird immer schlechter.
Der Kram, der nach Voyager kam gefällt mir überhaupt nicht - genauso wie bei den Simpsons, die sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren.

Ein Film ist lediglich die letzte Hoffnung die ganze Szene wieder aufleben zu lassen bzw wieder attracktiv zu machen.
Allerdings kann man bei der großen (ehemaligen?) Fangemeinde ziemlich sicher sagen, das es ein guter Film wird.

Hoffentlich nicht sinnloses wie z.B. Stirb langsam und der ganze mist.

Ich bin für meinen Teil gespannt.

Achso und weil mein kleiner Selor Kiith etwas von optimismus sagte:
Optimismus ist Mangel an Informationen! - kennst mich doch x)

Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. April 2009)

Zum aufrütteln noch ein paar Kommentare der britischen Presse zur Premiere gestern in London



> &#8230;if anyone could have a decent crack at resurrecting Star Trek - one of television and cinema&#8217;s longest running franchises - it could be worse than self-confessed fan, Lost creator JJ Abrams.
> 
> But does he manage it?
> 
> ...





> With countless spine-tingling action sequences, a perfect recreation of Vulcan and a script full of loving nods to its forebears, Abrams has made the continuing missions of the Starship Enterprise one that millions will be eager to follow. [rating 8/10]
> 
> - InTheNewsUK





> Just when you thought that the Star Trek phenomenon had truly run its course, along comes J. J. Abrams&#8217;s stunning prequel to resuscitate the most enduring franchise in sci-fi history. The past five decades have produced five television series and ten films &#8212; not all of them successful &#8212; so veteran Trekkers had no right to expect such a dazzling and beautiful rebirth.
> UK Times[rating 5/5]





> The result is not only by far the best of the 11 Star Trek movies, it must rank as the outstanding prequel of all time.
> - Daily Mail


----------



## Niranda (21. April 2009)

danke =)


----------



## Dietrich (21. April 2009)

Es wurde auch schon vorher gesagt, das der neue Star Trek nichts für alte Trekkis ist! Man möchte mit diesem Film neue Zuschauer ansprechen. 

Zum Thema James Bond -> Ich find Daniel Craig klasse als Bond. 

MfG


----------



## SteveStarDE (22. April 2009)

Da ja schon Star Trek 12 gedreht wird muss sich ja auch die Produktionfirma vieles von dem Film versprechen. 

Wenn die nicht schon davon ausgehen würden, dass der Film gut ankommt würden die des bestimmt nicht machen.

Hoffe auch so sehr, dass der Trailer hält was er verspricht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (22. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Schlussendlich kommt kein Captain an Kirk oder Picard ran, denen fehlt einfach die Klasse. Ist wie mit den Bond-Filmen, da gabs auch zig Schauspieler, aber nur wenige hatten den Charme von Sean Connery.



Das kann man so einfach auch nicht sagen.
Jean-Luc war auch absolut schon net der Knaller und soviele Cpt.'s gibts doch garnicht ^^  

Mit Roger Moore war ich auch ziemlich zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marsv (22. April 2009)

nein


----------



## Stancer (22. April 2009)

Naja Kirk und Picard waren einfach überzeugende Charaktere. 
Kirk der permanente Rebell, der immer mit dem Kopf durch die Wand geht und in Verbindung mit Pille und Spok natürlich einen extremen Humorfaktor.
Picard der diplomatische und besonnene und immer ernst. Humorfaktor war meistens Data. Nr. 1 konnte ich dagegen nie leiden.
Archer fand ich eigentlich auch gut da er den Pioniergeist der Serie gut rüberbrachte. Er war eigentlich eine Mischung aus Kirk und Picard.

Capt. Janeway fand ich dagegen irgendwie nie richtig glaubwürdig vom Charakter her.


----------



## Hubautz (22. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Picard der diplomatische und besonnene und immer ernst. Humorfaktor war meistens Data. Nr. 1 konnte ich dagegen nie leiden.



Hier muss man auch sehen, dass Picard und Data von erstklassigen Schauspielern verkörpert wurden. (Beides Mitglieder der Royal Shakespeare Company).
Die schauspielerische Leistung von Jonathan Frakes (Riker) war dagegen immer etwas mäßig. Riker wurde wohl konzipiert, um das draufgängerische zu verkörpern, ein Part, der in TOS von Kirk übernommen wurde und der nicht mehr zum neuen Captain passte. 
Nachdem Worf sich von der reinen Deko zum vollwertigen Charakter entwickelte, war Riker eigentlich überflüssig.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. April 2009)

SteveStarDE schrieb:


> Da ja schon Star Trek 12 gedreht wird muss sich ja auch die Produktionfirma vieles von dem Film versprechen.
> 
> Wenn die nicht schon davon ausgehen würden, dass der Film gut ankommt würden die des bestimmt nicht machen.
> 
> ...



Gedreht wird noch nicht nur bis ende des Jahres soll schonmal das Drehbuch für den nächsten Film da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (29. April 2009)

Kritik:

http://filmstarts.de/kritiken/41383-Star-T...t-begonnen.html

Scheint sich auf jeden Fall zu lohnen.


----------



## Thront (29. April 2009)

es ist sehr komisch mit star trek. meine freundin hat das alles immer sehr belächelt. bis sie dann irgendwann einmal mit mir zusammen ENTERPRISE (archer) gesehn hat. schwup-die-wupp hat sies gepackt. warum hab ich mich gefragt- aber natürlich hab ich mich gerfreut. ich bin mit star trek aufgewachsen. wir haben mittlerweile alle staffeln zuhause- von enterprise, tos, tng. 

das nächste was wir anpacken ist voyager. dann ds9.


sie kann keinen lieblingscaptain nennen- alle haben was- sind absolut perfekt ausgearbeitete charaktere. 

neulich sagte sie zu mir : "du- für mich ist data echt kein mensch- für mich ist der ein echter android."
als ich daraufhin nachdachte merkte ich das es bei mir genauso ist.


----------



## Noxiel (29. April 2009)

Was mich wirklich belastet ist die Tatsache, dass Spock von Zachary Quinto gespielt wird, der auch den Sylar in Heroes gegeben hat. Noch nie habe ich mich vor einem Vulkanier so gefürchtet, wie vor dem jüngsten. Brrrr.....


----------



## Rin (29. April 2009)

Ich hab mich eigentlich nie viel mit Star Trek beschäftigt, aber dieser Film könnte echt gut werden. 

Rin


----------



## Thront (29. April 2009)

freu mich auf den part mit leonard nimoy. freu mich sowieso wie blöd auf den film. hoffentlich bleibt die philosophie erhalten- und würd nicht der action geopfert. naja- auf die "jungen wilden" bin ich vorbereitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

Kabel 1 zeigt gerade ein Special zum neuen Film, mit Footage von der Deutschlandpremiere, Trailerschnippseln und Interviews mit der Crew und dem Cast.


----------



## Thront (2. Mai 2009)

uargh dinge wie "behind the scenes" zerstören immer meine illusion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Mai 2009)

Ich vermisse nur die Buffed Werbung/Aktion dazu... wenn man schon Werbung für einen Streifen wie 96 Hours macht sollte doch Star Trek auch drin sein?


----------



## marion9394 (6. Mai 2009)

also ich hab nu erstmal für samstag reserviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal gucken wies wird^^


----------



## Tikume (6. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich vermisse nur die Buffed Werbung/Aktion dazu... wenn man schon Werbung für einen Streifen wie 96 Hours macht sollte doch Star Trek auch drin sein?



Die Werbung für Kinofilme kommt ja nicht weil buffed die so toll findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2009)

Oh mein Gott! Ich komme grad aus dem Film... und ich muss sagen für mich war der Film einsame Spitze, ich werde ihn definitiv morgen nochmal sehen!


----------



## Dietrich (7. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott! Ich komme grad aus dem Film... und ich muss sagen für mich war der Film einsame Spitze, ich werde ihn definitiv morgen nochmal sehen!



Zitat eines Freundes (Hardcore Trekki): Sie haben mir in die Ei... getreten! Mit Anlauf!! *Kotz*
Zitat eines Freundes (Film Freund): Nett

Meine Meinung: Netter Film. Der neue Spock geht auch OK. Aber so der Brüller wars leider nicht. 

Können ja mal morgen und am We näher drüber diskutieren. Will hier jetzt auch nicht spoilern.

MfG


----------



## mastergamer (7. Mai 2009)

Wow .. also .. der Film war überragend! Komm' grad ausm' Kino!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Mai 2009)

jo ich hab grad das im internet gefunden^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02LgdXVkXgM&feature=fvhl

wenn man englisch kann wärs von vorteil


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo ich hab grad das im internet gefunden^^
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02LgdXVkXgM&feature=fvhl


Lol, nett gemacht...


----------



## Haxxler (7. Mai 2009)

Genial ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Mai 2009)

So heute ist Termin für den Film.

Bin richtig in Vorfreude.


----------



## darkone26 (8. Mai 2009)

Hab mir gestern Abend den neuen Star Trek im Kino angesehen. Kurz zu meiner ST Historie - ich kenne zwar alles von TOS bis Enterprise + Filme, würde mich aber nicht direkt als Trekkie bezeichnen. Die Verfolgung der Serien/Filme in den letzten Jahren war eher aus der Hoffnung heraus, wieder mal was gutes im Bereich SciFi zu sehen.

Meine Erwartungen waren dementsprechend recht hoch - nicht zuletzt auch bedingt durch die positiven Berichte im Vorfeld und der imposanten Trailer. 

Und was soll ich sagen - endlich wieder mal Science Fiction in der richtigen Mischung aus Action,Humor und Handlung. Der Film ist durchgehend intressant und spannend, die Charaktere sind glaubwürdig, und man findet alle Figuren nach und nach aus TOS mit Freude wieder. Das optische Design des Films ist eine ausgewogene Mischung aus moderner Technik und Retro - nicht so übertriebenes High Tech wie beispielsweise in Star Wars Episode I. 
An ein paar Schnitzern in der Story und übertriebenen Comedy-Elementen kann man sich natürlich stören, wenn man das braucht, aber in Summe macht der Film sehr viel Spaß. Besonders der selbstironische Part á la böse böse Zeitparadoxon´s hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Ich überlege jedenfalls nochmal ins Kino zu gehn und ihn mir ein 2tes Mal anzusehen - was ich sonst eigentlich nie mache.

Mein Urteil: schwer genial! 9/10 und Teil 2 bitte!

Lebe lang und in Frieden bzw. viel Glück *zwinker*


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Mai 2009)

ich muss euch leider sagen das es keinen star trek film mehr geben wird 

seht euch das an http://www.spassdroge.com/hosted/media/der...erprise,755.php


----------



## Haxxler (9. Mai 2009)

lol geile idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (9. Mai 2009)

hab ihn jetzt auch gerade gesehen - seeehr sehr genial ;D
werde mir jetzt wohl dochmal die alten filmboxen zulegen müssen hihihi


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hab ihn jetzt auch gerade gesehen - seeehr sehr genial ;D
> werde mir jetzt wohl dochmal die alten filmboxen zulegen müssen hihihi



Schau auf jeden Fall bei amazon.co.uk nach, wenn du eine Kreditkarte besitzt, dort sind sie definitiv billiger und auch öfter in Vorrat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Mai 2009)

Der Film war geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rathloriel (11. Mai 2009)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, hab ihn am Samstag gesehen und will ihn auch auf jeden Fall nochmal im Kino sehen. Hat sich wirklich gelohnt, beeindruckende Bilder und eine knorque Geschichte. Acuh wurden extrem gute Schauspieler gefunden. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Dracun (11. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich muss euch leider sagen das es keinen star trek film mehr geben wird
> 
> seht euch das an http://www.spassdroge.com/hosted/media/der...erprise,755.php


am besten war dat BooJAh am Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  absolut genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (11. Mai 2009)

GEHE HEUTE ! hat sich leider verspätet--- aber- man bin ich gespannt!


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

wie viel kostet denn die karte im durchschnitt für den film wenn man loge sitzen möchte?


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Also im Cinemaxx (zumindest hier in Wuppertal) sind es 9,50€


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

9,50€ oO und dann wundern sich die kinos das kein schwein mehr hingeht. für 9,50€ kauf ich mir nee DvD (dvd kaufen, der war gut xD) und hab deutlich mehr davon.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Es wird halt alles teurer... auch Kinos ^^ Aber dafür sind die Popcornpreise seit je her Stabil ^^


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es wird halt alles teurer... auch Kinos ^^ Aber dafür sind die Popcornpreise seit je her Stabil ^^


das prob ist , das ein kino für diesen preis kaum was leistet. verhältnismäßig schlechte bildqualität zum "heimkino" aufgrund veralteter technick, und bei manchen soundsystemen frag ich mich auch wer die feineinstellung gemacht hat.


----------



## Night falls (11. Mai 2009)

> Aber dafür sind die Popcornpreise seit je her Stabil ^^


Im Cinemaxx kauf ich ewig nix mehr... Die haben ja wohl bei der Verpflegung nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank, aber das - wie du bemerktest - schon seit jeher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach vorher 1-2 Bier und ne Tüte Nachos und man zahlt das gleiche wie für ne Miniportion Nachos im Kino drin. Wenn man allerdings auf Popcorn besteht, ist man in der Tat gen*ggert :>


----------



## White&Night (11. Mai 2009)

Der Film ist einfach nur der Hammer......

Ich find es ist endlich mal wieder n vernünftiger Si-fi film.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe schon auf teil 2, und werde wieder einer der Ersten im Kino sein...hihi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das prob ist , das ein kino für diesen preis kaum was leistet. verhältnismäßig schlechte bildqualität zum "heimkino" aufgrund veralteter technick, und bei manchen soundsystemen frag ich mich auch wer die feineinstellung gemacht hat.



Bei uns sieht es ganz gut aus, kann mich wirklich nicht beschweren ^^ Aber wie gesagt, das ist "nur" ein Cinemaxx hier in Wuppertal... ich war sonst nur mal in einem kleinen Billigkino (Karte 5&#8364; oder so), damals als Doom im Kino lief, das sah aber auch dementsprechend auch aus (dreckig, alles klebte, die Polsterungen ungewaschen, kaputt etc.) und musste schon nach 6 Monaten wieder schließen, weil sie die Preise zu niedrig gesetzt hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Mai 2009)

i glaub er meinte die bildqualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... aber stimmt schon in den Kinos is die bildquali net wirklich die beste während man den film zu hause in dvd oder hd quali hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> i glaub er meinte die bildqualität
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jupp so meinte ich das^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß schon was er meinte, wie gesagt ich kann mich nicht beschweren... mir reicht es vollkommen aus (hab zuhause eh nur einen 10 Jahre alten Röhren TV und mein PC Bildschirm ist zu klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), es ist ja nicht so das es vollkommen unscharf und verwackelt ist aber dürfte bald eh hinfällig werden, wenn sie endlich auf Digital umstellen ^^

Und abgesehen davon kann keine kleine Wohnzimmeranlage das Kinogefühl ersetzen, in einem großen Saal sitzen, das Riesige blickfeld... das reicht aus um mich von den Effekten des Films niederdrücken zu lassen...
Denn diesmal hat sich ILM bei den Effekten selbst übertroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde ja was aufzählen, mag aber nicht spoilern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Dracun (11. Mai 2009)

HALT BLOSS DI EKLAPPE will den filma uch noch sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und doch Heimkino ist am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... 5.1 am PC demnächst große Bildschrim perfekte graka  udn gib ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (11. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab mir den Film jetzt auch mal angeschaut und find ihn ganz ok. War ja noch nie Star Trek Fan also hab ich auch net viel erwartet aber konnte man sich schon anschauen.


----------



## Thront (11. Mai 2009)

also- mein urteil : seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr geil- auch für star trek neulinge- natürlich .. alten hasen ist es hier und da etwas  "kann ja garnich sein"-mäßig- aber das ist echt überhaupt nicht schlimm, abrahams löst das geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




noch mal : 

toller film, tolle crew, tolles erlebnis !


----------



## jeef (13. Mai 2009)

hab ihn jetzt auch gesehen und bin ziemlich positiv überrascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die effekte sind ziemlich nice,darsteller haben teilweise für "neulinge" eine ziemlich starke leistung hingelegt

leider geht die story irgendwie ein bissel unter bzw. ich find sie bissel kompliziert 

und der "bösewicht" nero ist ziemlich schwach/kurz gehalten ...

aber ich würde mal sagen #1 unter den neueren


----------



## Falathrim (13. Mai 2009)

Wow, hört sich besser an als erwartet 
Vielleicht geh ich demnächst auch noch rein...was meint ihr, ist er -peeeeeep-


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

kommt drauf an , ob es dir nichts ausmacht das dein date dich später Kirk nennt und du an Ohura denkst^^


----------



## Tikume (13. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Vielleicht geh ich demnächst auch noch rein...was meint ihr, ist er "date-fähig"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt drauf an ob Du den Film sehen oder an deiner Freundin rumfummeln willst.


----------



## Falathrim (13. Mai 2009)

Hmm...ich ziehe die Frage zurück


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Mai 2009)

mir persönlich hat er gut gefallen...obwohl ich der meinung bin, dass besonders bei schlacht szenen der schnitt meister gefeuert gehört. und das ganze hatte mir einen tick zuviel comedy drin für eigentlich ein sehr ernstes thema. 
8/10


----------



## JöSch1 (13. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> hab gerade den Trailer zum Star Trek Kinofilm gesehen, lohnt es sich den anzugucken oder ist der auch so vermurkst wie ...



Tach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe mir am Samstag die "Mühe" gemacht, meinen PC auszumachen um mir den Film anzusehen.
Was soll ich sagen? Ich habs *nicht* bereut!
Allerding, wer meint Star Trek und Humor seien zwei Paar Schuhe, der sollte den Film meiden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Kirk sieht nicht aus wie Kirk, eher besser...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schöne Weltraumballereien und Herzensschmalz (für alle Mädels & Co.) sind zu sehen. Und gut gemachter Humor, ohne das der Film zu ner Komödie
"verkommt"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

JöSch


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

comedy? ich bestätige gern das der film gut ist, aber lachen oder schmunzeln musste ich an keiner stelle.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> comedy? ich bestätige gern das der film gut ist, aber lachen oder schmunzeln musste ich an keiner stelle.



bist du humorlos? ich hab mich kaputt gelacht bei der szene im simulator.


----------



## RoWone (13. Mai 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> bist du humorlos? ich hab mich kaputt gelacht bei der szene im simulator.



Der Film ist Hammer!!!

Im Simulator war echt genial ^^, den Test kann man nicht bestehen xD


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> bist du humorlos? ich hab mich kaputt gelacht bei der szene im simulator.


was war denn daran witzig? gelacht hätte ich wenn er mit seinem hack die raumschiffe in weltraumkekse verwandelt hätte, aber es waren einfach nur die schilde down, ganz große comedy....


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Mai 2009)

es geht nicht um die schilde, sondern um die anweisungen/reaktion von kirk. von wegen die krankenstation soll sich bereit machen die ganze besatzung aufzunehmen etc.
das die schilde plötzlich weg waren war ja bloss ein hinweis darauf das etwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## Thront (13. Mai 2009)

p a v e l                 c h ä ä ä ä ä k o w w w


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

naja, das er gelassen blieb und einen Apfel aß ist nun nicht grad ein Brüller


----------



## Metadron72 (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> was war denn daran witzig? gelacht hätte ich wenn er mit seinem hack die raumschiffe in weltraumkekse verwandelt hätte, aber es waren einfach nur die schilde down, ganz große comedy....



du gehst zum lachen in den keller oder? 
der film is mal sahne und ich fand die szene klasse *in nen apfel beisst*



Thront schrieb:


> toller film, tolle crew, tolles erlebnis !



schön zusammengefasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Mai 2009)

oke und was ist mit der szene als der Sulu vergesen hat den Trägheitskörper abzukoppeln. Oder als der Russe den Sprachcode vergeigt hat...ist ja alles absolut unkomisch.
aber ja ich will ja nicht alles verraten deshalb spar ich mir die restlichen (meiner meinung nach) komischen szenen.

nichts für ungut sterotype.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Mai 2009)

Also wer nicht wenigstens bei Scotty lachen musste... da weiß ich auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

naja, darüber lässt sich wohl streiten und es liegt wohl auch daran mit welcher einstellung man nun die szenen guckt.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Mai 2009)

Am Anfang mit dem Warp Antrieb und der Handbremse.Hab mich so weggelacht.


----------



## Cheney (13. Mai 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Am Anfang mit dem Warp Antrieb und der Handbremse.Hab mich so weggelacht.



Ja, dieses kurze Schweigen von Zulu, dann die Einstellung und dann konnte es los gehen. Das war genial.

Ich fand den Film auch super, ich hab den ohne große Erwartungen gesehen und ohne viel über die Story zu wissen. Super Unterhaltung und Spock war genial ^^


----------



## Sergeant_Clark (13. Mai 2009)

Na ja, als ich die ersten "Gay Trek - Teenies im Weltraum" Trailer, bzw. Bilder gesehen habe bin ich vom schlimmsten ausgegangen und war dann relativ angenehm überrascht, als sich das ganze nicht als vollkommen für den Arsch herraus gestellt hat.

War ein ganz netter Film. 
Das übliche Star Trek Film feeling; das hätten sie aber auch als Doppelfolge der Serie bringen können,
hat sich nicht eingestellt. 

Wenn ich mich da an den vollkommen unsäglichen "Der letzte Wiederstand" erinnere.


----------



## Dracun (15. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin ehrlich ich versteh den ganzen Hype um Star Trek 11 nicht ... meines erachtens is das sogar der SCHLECHTESTE Star Trek aller Zeiten.
Begründung:

*Achtung dies wird für alle die den Film noch gucken wollen in Spoiler versteckt .. also wer den Film sehen will sollte vllt net weiter lesen:*



Spoiler



1. Eine gänzlich andere Zeitlinie (Vulkan zerstört, Spocks Mutter tot, Captain Pike ein alter Mann, Nach der Academy direkt auf die Enterprise) das geht net
2. Der Maschinenraum in der enterprise und in der calvin das sidn riesige FAbrikhallen(wüürg) wo is bitte der alte Flair der Schiffe sprrich die verkleidungen etc 
3.Montgomery"Scotty"Scott ... seit wann is bitte Scotty für Witze zuständig.. seit wann hat er so ne bescheurte Art an sich? Scotty ist dafür bekannt Reperaturen die normalerweise 4 wochen dauern würden auf 4 h zu reduzieren um es dann für Kirk in 2 zu erledigen.
4. Wenn man die Geschichte jetzt so nimmt haben Kirk & seine crew kläglich versagt ... die Zeitlinie, die Normale Zeitlinie ist verändert worden klar aber hallo?? Wir alle wissen das in der vergangenheit nichts aber auch gar nichts verändert werden und trotzdem bleibt der alte Spock (da hätte man ja wenigstens die alte synchronstimem für nehmen können)in dieser zeitlinie. Und warum sie versagt haben sie hätte bedingt durch die singularität zurück reisen sollen udn den angriff von nero auf die calvin verhindern sollen .
5.Kirk nimmt er seinen dienst mit 31 jahren auf der enterprise auf pike ist in dem alter von kirk normalerweise und kein admiral oder sonstiges http://memory-alpha.org/de/wiki/James_Tiberius_Kirk



Ich bin sogar ein trekkie seit ich denken kann kenne alle serien & alle filme und aufgrund dessen passt vieles vom logischen zeitablauf nicht .. und aufgrund dessen versteh ich net wie ein Trekkie wie Selor diesen grottenschlechten film mehr als einmal sehen konnte

so das war meine meinung und damit stehe ich net alleine da


----------



## dejaspeed (15. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Also ich bin ehrlich ich versteh den ganzen Hype um Star Trek 11 nicht ... meines erachtens is das sogar der SCHLECHTESTE Star Trek aller Zeiten.
> Begründung:
> 
> *Achtung dies wird für alle die den Film noch gucken wollen in Spoiler versteckt .. also wer den Film sehen will sollte vllt net weiter lesen:*
> ...



Das problem mit den Löchern ist meist dies das man nicht weis wo es endet dies hat man sicherlich gemerkt das der alte Spock gute 25 jahre später aufkreuzte als nero obwohl beide binnern kurzer zeit durch das loch sind da durchzuspringen hätte die ent überall hin gebracht nur nicht dahin wo sie wollen.


----------



## Dracun (15. Mai 2009)

Dann eben net durch die singularität aber es gibt mehr als genügend andere möglichkeiten um in die zeit zurück zu reisen (Star Trek IV-Zurück in die vergangenheit als bleistift) ganz einfach der film ist mehr als nur unlogisch was den zeitstrang betrifft oder will das einer bestreiten?


----------



## dejaspeed (15. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dann eben net durch die singularität aber es gibt mehr als genügend andere möglichkeiten um in die zeit zurück zu reisen (Star Trek IV-Zurück in die vergangenheit als bleistift) ganz einfach der film ist mehr als nur unlogisch was den zeitstrang betrifft oder will das einer bestreiten?





Woher sollen die davon kenntniss haben wenn dies aus der sicht des Films erst in der Zukunft geschieht zudem die ent nicht schnell genug währe.


----------



## Dracun (15. Mai 2009)

Ganz einfach SPOCK (Leonard Nimoy) er ist ja immer noch in dieser Zeitlinie ... der film ist zeitlich unlogisch punkt ende aus ...  wie gesagt i bin mit den serien und filmen groß geworden und meiner Meinung nach hätte man den film auch captain balu & seine tollkühne crew nennen können.
Als reiner Film ja ist er gut .. spannung handlung etc ja aber als *STAR TREK FILM* ist dieser hier nicht geeignet.
was mich am meisten stört is einfach es passt alles vom zeitlichen her garnet


----------



## Shintuargar (15. Mai 2009)

Also ich lese und höre das nicht zum ersten Mal (hab ihn selbst noch nicht gesehen), dass der Film quasi alles vorhergehendes (Serien, Filme) ad absurdum führt. Fänd ich schade wenn dem so ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. Mai 2009)

es ist so leider....wie gesagt jeder soll sich den film angucken und sich seine eigene meinung machen aber i werd inet mehr gucken vllt irgendwannmal wenn man en star trek tag & nacht macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber i bin ganz froh dafür kein geld ausgegeben zu haben ... dafür is mir dat geld echt zu schade


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2009)

vielleicht zielen die macher , ähnlich wie beim neuen bond ,auf einen "reset" der serie ab.


----------



## Haxxler (15. Mai 2009)

Leute das ist Science Fiction was erwartet ihr? Ich geh doch auch nich in nen Star Wars Film und sag dann lol wieso hört das Laserschwert einfach so irgendwo auf obwohls doch Licht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok doofer Vergleich aber ihr wisst was ich meine...


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Leute das ist Science Fiction was erwartet ihr? Ich geh doch auch nich in nen Star Wars Film und sag dann lol wieso hört das Laserschwert einfach so irgendwo auf obwohls doch Licht ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und er hinkt auch noch, weil in den büchern und factfiles zu starwars das sogar erklärt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (15. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> und er hinkt auch noch, weil in den büchern und factfiles zu starwars das sogar erklärt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Zumindestens weis ich wie man das Brummen hinbekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2009)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Zumindestens weis ich wie man das Brummen hinbekommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist ja wieder was anderes^^ du meinst doch bestimmt mit mikro aufn fernseher oder?
bei den lichtschwertlängen kommt es auf den verwendeten kristall an,der das licht zum laser bündelt. normalerweise können laserschwerter auch ihre länge ändern. luke sein selbst gebasteltes schwert konnte das nicht weil er glaub nen synthetischen kristall verwendete.


----------



## Thront (15. Mai 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Leute das ist Science Fiction was erwartet ihr? Ich geh doch auch nich in nen Star Wars Film und sag dann lol wieso hört das Laserschwert einfach so irgendwo auf obwohls doch Licht ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





tu das nie wieder. vergleiche NIE wieder star trek mit star wars. NIE WIEDER !!! igitt.... star wars..... bäääh


----------



## Camô (15. Mai 2009)

Ihr habt echt einen an der Waffel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf den ersten Seiten konnte man sich noch gut informieren, ob der Film sehenswert ist oder nicht. Da wurde einem verraten, was man erwarten kann und inwiefern der Zusammenhang mit den alten Filmen noch besteht.
Jetzt werden bereits einzelne Szenen analysiert, auseinandergenommen und kommentiert. Leute, es soll tatsächlich noch User geben, die sich den Film anschauen wollen und hier ihre Anreize dafür suchen!

Vollpfosten echt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Mai 2009)

haha...entweder der Film interessiert dich und du gehst ihn schauen...oder du lässt es bleiben.
was andere sagen ist mir persönlich bei einem film sowieso egal...


----------



## Dracun (15. Mai 2009)

deswegen habe ich das alles in spoiler gemacht du ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und extra drauf hingewiesen das man des besser net lesen sollte wenn man den film noch sehen will

kann i ja nix für wenn du des liest


----------



## Camô (15. Mai 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> haha...entweder der Film interessiert dich und du gehst ihn schauen...oder du lässt es bleiben.
> was andere sagen ist mir persönlich bei einem film sowieso egal...


Du verstehst mich falsch. Es geht mir nicht um die Meinung der User über den Film, sondern das Ausplaudern des Inhalts!



Dracun schrieb:


> deswegen habe ich das alles in spoiler gemacht du ei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von dir war auch nicht die Rede, aber als ich vorhin den Thread betrat, ploppte Seite 6 auf. Und jetzt lies dir mal die ersten 5 Beiträge durch ... es gibt halt sehr viele grenzdebile Deppen hier, die einen das Interesse an Threads vermiesen.


----------



## Haxxler (15. Mai 2009)

Was ist denn bitte an den ersten 5 Beiträgen von Seite 6 schlimm? Bis auf Post 1 wird da nirgendwo etwas gespoilert.


----------



## Camô (16. Mai 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte an den ersten 5 Beiträgen von Seite 6 schlimm? Bis auf Post 1 wird da nirgendwo etwas gespoilert.


Die Beiträge von bkeleanor, Aeonflu-X und Cheney meinte ich. Hab dann natürlich nicht weitergelesen, aber man hätte das, so wie Selor Kith, mit Balken verstecken können. Nur wozu, wenn man selbst keinen Schaden daran nimmt, nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ja jetzt auch Titte, schwarze Schafe gibts immer.


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jymyqTG5DWs
Der Original Trailer vom Film der erst jetzt freigegeben wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

